# Visual Editor und JFrame



## MariusL (5. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem habe ich mit dem Visual Editor fuer Eclipse (beides jeweils in der aktuellesten Version):

Meine Oberflaeche besitzt 5 zusammengehoerige JFrames, diese wurden bis Freitag auch alle gleichzeitig und korrekt im Editor angezeigt, doch seit heute sind 4 davon irgendwie minimiert und ich kann keine Moeglichkeit entdecken, diese wieder voll anzuzeigen.


Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee?
Marius


----------



## Sky (5. Sep 2005)

Hast Du vielleicht einen Aufruf von "setExtendedState" eingefügt !?


----------



## MariusL (5. Sep 2005)

Hallo, 

habe keine neuen Aufrufe/Programmzeilen eingefügt... alles wie vorher was den Quelltext angeht und in ausgeführter Form zeigt sich auch keine Anomalie.

Marius


----------



## MariusL (5. Sep 2005)

Habe nochmal genauer nachgeschaut und mittlerweile den Hinweis einer Fehlermeldung erhalten. Im "JavaBeans"-Fenster findet sich versteckt und nicht im "Fehler"-Fenster ein rotes Kreuz, über welches die Statusleiste aussagt:

_org.eclipse.jem.internal.proxy.remote.REMExpression$REMNoExpressionValueException(null)_

Was kann das heißen?

Marius[/quote]


----------

